# comida/almuerzo



## Thomas1

Hola,

¿Cual es la diferencia entre comida y almorzar en España? 
Por ejemplo, mi diccionario inglés-español [...] me sujiere el mismo plato...
¿Son utilizados de manera intercambiamble por "alimento que se toma a mediodia o a primeras horas de la tarde"? Sino ¿cuál es utilizado por este alimento?

Gracias por anticipado,
Thomas


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola Thomas:

Que bueno verte por aquí 
Aquí tienes un link a la discusión sobre este tema, espero que te sirva...

Un saludo


----------



## Argónida

Aquí el almuerzo es la comida principal del día, la que se hace entre las dos y las tres de la tarde aproximadamente. Pero creo que en otras zonas de España llaman almuerzo al tentempié que se toma a media mañana, sobre las 11 (que me corrijan si me equivoco). A esto último nosotros lo llamamos simplemente desayuno.


----------



## Antpax

Argónida said:


> Aquí el almuerzo es la comida principal del día, la que se hace entre las dos y las tres de la tarde aproximadamente. Pero creo que en otras zonas de España llaman almuerzo al tentempié que se toma a media mañana, sobre las 11 (que me corrijan si me equivoco). A esto último nosotros lo llamamos simplemente desayuno.


 
Hola:

Yo lo entiendo como lo del tentempié de media mañana. Así habría desayuno, al levantarse y a media mañana el almuerzo y luego la comida, aunque claro hay quien junta el desayuno con el almuerzo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## nahuelrv

Hola!!!
almuerzo.

(Del art. ár. al- y el lat. morsus, mordisco).


1. m. Comida que se toma por la mañana.

2. m. Comida del mediodía o primeras horas de la tarde.

3. m. Acción de almorzar. El almuerzo duró dos horas.

4. m. Bol. Caldo o primer plato del almuerzo o comida principal.

Desayuno, almuerzo, merienda y cena. Comida es comida, en cualquier momento del día se puede comer ya sea en el desayuno, etc.

Saludos!


----------



## Keiria

nahuelrv said:


> Comida es comida, en cualquier momento del día se puede comer ya sea en el desayuno, etc.


 
No sé en Argentina, pero en España, muchas veces se dice comida para referirse a la comida principal del día, después del desayuno y antes de la cena. 
Como decía Ant: desayuno, comida y cena.

La palabra almuerzo la he oído muy poco, yo la relaciono con la comida (principal del día).


----------



## Siem

Keiria said:


> No sé en Argentina, pero en España, muchas veces se dice comida para referirse a la comida principal del día, después del desayuno y antes de la cena.
> Como decía Ant: desayuno, comida y cena.
> 
> La palabra almuerzo la he oído muy poco, yo la relaciono con la comida (principal del día).


 
Idem . Almuerzo me suena pedante.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias, al igual que en Andalucía, la comida del mediodía es el almuerzo.
En Canarias comer es genérico y puede valer para cualquier hora junto con la palabra específica, p. ej, cenar.
Recuerdo cuando llevaba poco tiempo en la península, eran sobre las once de la noche y dije " Vamos a comer algo que no he comido nada todavía" dando a entender que no había tomado nada por la noche y me entendieron que todavía no había almorzado.


----------



## María Madrid

Ya se trató esto mismo en otro hilo sobre el _brunch_ y se comprobó que hay usos diferentes dentro de España. 

Para unos almuerzo y comida es lo mismo, para otros no, el almuerzo es a media mañana y la comida más tarde. A unos almuerzo les suena pedante, a otros normalísimo. Dependiendo del entorno en el que te muevas verás qué es lo más habitual. Saludos, 
brunch


----------



## Aleko

nahuelrv said:


> Desayuno, almuerzo, merienda y cena. Comida es comida, en cualquier momento del día se puede comer ya sea en el desayuno, etc.


Totalmente de acuerdo con nahuelrv, en Uruguay es igual. Si alguien dice que va a salir/ir a comer se refiere simplemente al hecho de que va a alimentarse, sin estar refiriéndose al momento del día.

Una "comida" también puede ser una reunión en donde, obviamente, habrá cosas para comer y puede ser de mañana, al mediodía, de tarde, media tarde o noche.


----------



## Dani California

Me confieso pedante. Llamo almuerzo al tentempié de media mañana sobre las 10:30 u 11:00 (siempre que sea algo más que un soso café o cortado, por ejemplo una puntita de jamón o un pincho de tortilla de patatas) y comida a la comida principal del mediodía: sobre las 15:00


----------



## María Madrid

Eso no es la opción pedante, Dani, al menos en el otro hilo se comentó que se consideraba pedante llamar almuerzo a la comida del mediodía.

Para mí lo de media mañana es desayunar (el segundo desayuno, en algunos casos), de hecho en los bares y cafeterías de Madrid el menú de desayuno está vigente hasta las 12 del mediodía. 

La comida del mediodía para mí es comida o almuerzo, indistintamente. En las noticias se oye constantemente, además. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Eso no es la opción pedante, Dani, al menos en el otro hilo se comentó que se consideraba pedante llamar almuerzo a la comida del mediodía.



Intervengo para decir que estoy de acuerdo. Según las regiones y las costumbres, se dan estas dos opciones:

Si almuerzo = comida del mediodía (que no es a las 12:00, sino entre 14:00 y 16:00), entonces es más o menos pedante. Lo más normal es decir "comida", pero si hay que ser específico o formal, se dice "almuerzo".

Si almuerzo = comida a media mañana (que aquí si puede ser a las 12:00), entonces parece ser que no es pedante y es simplemente como se llama esta comida o tentempié.


----------



## Dani California

Bueno, lo de la hora del "almuerzo" (como tentempié) depende de la hora del desayuno y del tipo de trabajo que realices, (yo a las 12:00 estoy que me como las piedras ) lo de media mañana es pues "relativo", en función del tiempo que se lleve "funcionando". 
También por acá se habla también de segundo desayuno o sencillamente de desayuno.


----------



## María Madrid

Jellby said:


> Lo más normal es decir "comida", pero si hay que ser específico o formal, se dice "almuerzo".


Supongo que eso que dices es la clave, que algunas personas interpretan formal como pedante. Si invito a mi hermano a comer a casa seguramente elegiré la palabra comida, pero si estoy hablado de agenda profesional es muy probable que hable de un "almuerzo/comida de trabajo" indistintamente. Si hablo de la agenda del programa social un congreso, sin lugar a dudas elegiré "almuerzo". Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Supongo que eso que dices es la clave, que algunas personas interpretan formal como pedante.



Una buena parte de la pedantería es un exceso de formalidad, o una formalidad inoportuna.


----------



## María Madrid

De acuerdo, y la vulgaridad un exceso de informalidad o una informalidad inoportuna. 

Quería decir sencillamente que, a falta de contexto, la palabra de marras no creo que pueda considerarse pedante en términos absolutos. Saludos,


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía y en Canarias la palabra almuerzo (comida al mediodía) no es pedante en absoluto. Es de lo más normal y corriente.
En Canarias, de hecho, es mucho más habitual que comida y desde luego tampoco es formal.


----------



## María Madrid

Pablo: yo recuerdo haber oído almuerzo en Andalucía para referirse a la comida de media mañana, pero era en el campo, ¿quizá los usos varíen entre ciudad y entornos rurales? Saludos,


----------



## SpiceMan

Evidentemente el uso de las palabras es bastante distinto entre España y Argentina.

En Argentina,
Desayuno: 6:00-8:00 dependiendo del horario laboral. Un simple a café/té/mate, puede ser acompañado con tostadas, galletitas o similar.

Lo que uno picotea a las 10:00-11:00 de la mañana no tiene nombre. Nunca es un tentempié sino algo para "engañar al estómago" sin despegarse del asiento de trabajo: algunas galletitas, una golosina, o lo que sea.

Almuerzo: Plato consistente. Usualmente entre 12:00-13:30.
No hay otra palabra para almuerzo. Comida es cualquier elemento ingerido con intenciones alimenticias o, en su defecto, de aplacar el hambre.

Además hay diferencias en los horarios... entiendo que en España es común la "jornada partida" y por eso es entendible que digan "mediodía" a las 15:00... pero igual me suena muy extraño que le digan mediamañana a las 12:00... ese horario es mediodía en Argentina (y medianoche a las 24:00). Por mediamañana entendería un horario entre 10-11 de la mañana. Y las 15:00 son las 3 de la tarde.

Mi teoría es que con la "jornada partida" se les mutaron todos los horarios en algo indescriptible e insano para el cuerpo que tampoco les deja tiempo para hacer nada al salir del trabajo tan tarde a la noche. 

¡Hagan revolución horaria! ¡Relojes de 30 horas o muerte!

¡Viva las 4 horas de sueño extra! (¡Viva!)
¡Viva la tortilla recién hecha del mediodía y comer lo que sobró de tortilla fría en el alimentriaco! (¡Viva!)
¡Viva el alimentriaco! (¡Viva!)



> Alimentriaco
> (Del lat. _alimentum_, de _alĕre_, alimentar y probablemente de _Putriaco_, Etim. disc.)
> *
> 1. *m. Alimento consumido horas después de la última comida del día, usualmente entre las horas 26 y 27.
> * 2.* m. _Am. Cen. y Méx. _Comida destinada a la alimentación de animales, en especial mascotas y vecinos molestos. _Otra vez se robó el alimentriaco del perro la gata de la de enfrente._
> *3.* m. _Arg., Par., Per. y Ur._ Alimento de calidad o procedencia dudosa. *Bazofia*.
> *4.* m. _Col., Ecu. y Ven._ Hombre religioso objeto de vejación popular.
> *5.* m. _desus._ Encuentro gastronómico con familiares o amigos para festejar el nuevo régimen horario. _Disculpen que llegue tarde, pero ayer el alimentriaco se alargó hasta las 29._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Nota del autor: Putriaco es una palabra que usaba nada más que mi bisabuela para describir comidas. Nunca dió la definición exacta pero, por su sonido, era evidente que el plato referido no era de su agrado.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

María Madrid said:


> Pablo: yo recuerdo haber oído almuerzo en Andalucía para referirse a la comida de media mañana, pero era en el campo, ¿quizá los usos varíen entre ciudad y entornos rurales? Saludos,



A mí ese uso, aparte de rural, me suena de la Andalucía Oriental interior, la zona de Jaén, quizás Granada,pero no estoy seguro. ¿ te suena de esa zona?


----------



## María Madrid

Justo de esa zona! Saludos,


----------



## Aviador

Hola.



SpiceMan said:


> ...En Argentina,
> Desayuno: 6:00-8:00 dependiendo del horario laboral. Un simple a café/té/mate, puede ser acompañado con tostadas, galletitas o similar.
> 
> Lo que uno picotea a las 10:00-11:00 de la mañana no tiene nombre. Nunca es un tentempié sino algo para "engañar al estómago" sin despegarse del asiento de trabajo: algunas galletitas, una golosina, o lo que sea.
> 
> Almuerzo: Plato consistente. Usualmente entre 12:00-13:30.
> No hay otra palabra para almuerzo. Comida es cualquier elemento ingerido con intenciones alimenticias o, en su defecto, de aplacar el hambre.
> 
> Además hay diferencias en los horarios... entiendo que en España es común la "jornada partida" y por eso es entendible que digan "mediodía" a las 15:00... pero igual me suena muy extraño que le digan mediamañana a las 12:00... ese horario es mediodía en Argentina (y medianoche a las 24:00). Por mediamañana entendería un horario entre 10-11 de la mañana. Y las 15:00 son las 3 de la tarde...



Lo que dice SpiceMan sobre Argentina se aplica también íntegramente a Chile, excepto en lo que se refiere al _tentempié_ que sí se dice.

¡¡Almorzar entre las 14:00 y las 16:00!! Vaya, si no he comido algo para las dos de la tarde, siento que ya se me pasó la hora de almuerzo.
En las oficinas, los trabajadores tienen unos 45 minutos o una hora para almorzar, normalmente al rededor de las 13:00, y para las 14:00 están casi todos de vuelta en sus puestos.

Saludos.


----------



## acowintheweb

Hola,

pues en Madrid y en gran parte del norte de España, los obreros almuerzan a las 11:00 de la mañana, pincho de tortilla, bocadillo, chorizo, jamón .... y desde luego no es nada pedante decir "vamos a almorzar" siendo esa hora. Más tarde, entre las 14:00 y las 15:00 es la hora de la comida, no del almuerzo.

Pero ya digo, esto en Madrid y Navarra que yo sepa.
________________
Nota de moderación: las mayúsculas y los acentos son parte de la ortografía Gracias por recordarlo (Regla 22).
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

NUEVA PREGUNTA​ 


Quisiera saber la diferencia entre almuerzo y comida y también si en las escuelas secundarias la comida es llamada de almuerzo.

En un libro de iniciación de español para alumnos de secundaria de portugal está el almuerzo aparece a las dos y media, mientras he aprendido que el almuerzo se toma por las doce y la comida por las dos y media. Muchísimas gracias,


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En España, normalmente, se como sobre las dos de la tarde. A esta comida se le llama "almuerzo" o "comida" según la zona, en gran parte de Andalucía se le llama almuerzo.

En otras zonas de España (en la región de Murcia) se suele llamar almuerzo a una comida ligera, normalmente un bocadillo, que se toma a media mañana sobre las diez.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En otro hilo respondí a esta cuestión. Lo único seguro son la merienda y la cena. Desayuno, almuerzo y comida, las tres primeras refecciones, pueden variar por cuestiones climásticas, culturales y horarias (en Galicia tenemos más de una de sol con respecto a Cataluña).
Te tendrán que reponder gente de los distintos lugares.
En Galicia: almuerzo/desayuno al levantarse, bocadillo de las 11/tentempié entre 11 y 12, comida/almuerzo entre 2 y 3 y media de la tarde, merienda entre 6 y 7 y media, cena entre 10 y 11 de la noche.
En el rural se adelantan los horarios entre una hora u hora y media. Te doy los nombre que usamos en español. Si te interesa la nomencatura en gallego pregunta en el foro de otras lenguas.
Te irán informando otros foreros de los usos en sus respectivas tierras. España tiene tres naciones (Galicia, los Cataluña/Valencia/Baleares y Euskadi/norte de Navarra) y las regiones de nacionalidad propiamente española costumbres muy diferentes entre sí.
Que nadie tome esto por lo político, sino por realidades culturales, históricas, idiomáticas y antropológicas diferentes que existen y se deben tener en cuenta en los estudios de antropología, filología e historia. Todo desde la investigación y no desde la política que aquí no interesa. Todos somos iguales como ciudadanos, diferentes como pueblos y personas.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En mi región de nacionalidad propiamente española, diría que "almuerzo" se refiere a lo que se toma a media mañana (entre las 10:30 y las 12:00) entre el desayuno y la comida. Realmente se usa bastante poco porque no se práctica mucho diría yo, salvo en el sector de la construcción en el que se usa la palabra y se practica la actividad.

Por otro lado, como dijo Pacoaladroque, en la Región de Murcia (que no sé si es región de nacionalidad española u otra, ya que perteneció al antiguo Reino de Aragón) sí está diferenciada esta comida como apunta, aunque podría discrepar en lo de "ligera", ya que he estado en almuerzos pantagruélicos.

Ya termino que me enrollo, en dietética y textos sobre alimentación, se usa "almuerzo" como la comida a media mañana entre el desayuno y la comida. Siempre dicen que hay que hacer cinco comidas al día: Desayuno, almuerzo, comida, merienda y cena.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ibermanolo

En mi tierra, al igual que en Murcia y en la región de nacionalidad española de Antpax, el amuerzo se toma aproximadamente entre las 10 y las 11 de la mañana. Aquí su práctica está bastante extendida y no suele ser una comida especialmente ligera.


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Muchísimas gracias a todos por las aclaraciones!


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por cierto que por lo que sé, los valencianos (de nacionalidad catalana, supongo) tienen unas costumbres muy similares a las de nacionalidad propiamente española en lo que a almuerzos se refiere.


----------



## Argónida

Pues los andaluces de nacionalidad propiamente española, los que nos sentimos pertenecientes a una nación diferenciada e incluso los inmigrantes tanto de otras partes del estado como del extranjero que vivimos aquí tenemos al respecto unas costumbres algo diferentes a las de otras nacionalidades propiamente españolas como la madrileña e incluso a las de otras naciones propiamente dichas como la catalana, como por otra parte ya quedó claro en el hilo cuyo enlace adjunto en mi mensaje anterior. Aquí se desayuna cuando te levantas, o a media mañana, o las dos veces, y se almuerza (o come) al mediodía, o sea, entre las dos y las tres aproximadamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## litelchau

En Andalucía Occidental, cantón formado por tres o cuatro provincias de nacionalidad difícil de asegurar, se usa almuerzo como sinónimo de comida y se hace entre las dos y las tres de la tarde. Es, por así decirlo, lo opuesto a la cena. Es, en todo caso, una palabra en retroceso.

En la república autónoma de Andalucía Oriental, sobre todo en el Reino de Jaén, la palabra almuerzo apenas se usa.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Ibermanolo said:


> Por cierto que por lo que sé, los valencianos (de nacionalidad catalana, supongo) tienen unas costumbres muy similares a las de nacionalidad propiamente española en lo que a almuerzos se refiere.



Cierto. Pero a diferencia de los madrileños y otros españoles, propiamente dichos, el almuerzo (de 9:30 a 11:30) es sagrado incluso para los que no pertenecemos al sector de la construcción.


----------



## Argónida

Ishould haveknown said:


> Cierto. Pero a diferencia de los madrileños y otros españoles, propiamente dichos, el almuerzo (de 9:30 a 11:30) es sagrado incluso para los que no pertenecemos al sector de la construcción.


 
En esta apreciación coincidimos los andaluces en general. Si Litelchau lo confirma, yo diría que incluso los campogibraltareños con aspiraciones a constituirse en novena provincia de la región de nacionalidad propiamente española de Andalucía. Aquí a las 11 se para para desayunar caiga quien caiga.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Ishould haveknown said:


> Cierto. Pero a diferencia de los madrileños y otros españoles, propiamente dichos, el almuerzo (de 9:30 a 11:30) es sagrado incluso para los que no pertenecemos al sector de la construcción.


 
Ja ja ja, pues aquí somos españoles propiamente dichos y nos pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo.


----------



## turi

En la tierra de donde provengo, que ya leído el hilo, no estoy convencido de que nacionalidad es o no es, pues generalmente se desayuna cuando uno se levanta, se almuerza sobre 9:30-10:00, se come entre 13:00 y 14:00, se merienda a eso de las 17:00, se cena sobre las 20:30-21:00 y en algunos casos se hace un resopón dependiendo de la hora en que uno se acueste. Tampoco hay que olvidar el aperitivo, que se hace generalmente antes de la comida y de vez en cuando antes de la cena.

Voy por un vaso de bicarbonato..

Saludos, t.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ibermanolo said:


> En mi tierra, al igual que en Murcia y en la región de nacionalidad española de Antpax, el amuerzo se toma aproximadamente entre las 10 y las 11 de la mañana. Aquí su práctica está bastante extendida y no suele ser una comida especialmente ligera.


 
Pues a Madrid (Antpax) y Murcia (Ibermanolo) se puede sumar Valencia, donde el almuerzo se toma a media mañana, donde el régimen de comidas es desayuno, almuerzo (generalizado, pero no universal), comida (hacia las dos), merienda (hacia las cinco) y cena (en torno a las nueve, pero también más tarde). El almuerzo está generalizado pero no es universal, y lo mismo la merienda, quizá menos general. Ocasionalmente, cuando la velada se prolonga, por ejemplo en época de fiestas, se toma un 'resopó', como quien dice una cena bis, a las doce, la una o cuando venga bien. 
Ya sé que ese régimen y horario se ven absurdos en muchos lugares fuera de España. Pero aquí somos muy liberales, y si hay quien cena a las cinco de la tarde, pues muy bien; y si visitamos una país o nos invitan a una casa donde se sirven la comida a las doce y la cena a las cinco, no hay problema.

Y otra cosa. Sin connotaciones políticas. He vivido en Valencia y Castellón largamente más de medio siglo. No he advertido que aquí haya el sentimiento de ser una nación ni nacionalidad, ni en solitario ni en compañía, por estimada que sea y que lo es. Quizá sea falta de sensibilidad mía. 
El himno de la Comunitat Valenciana, históricamente antiguo Reino de Valencia, dice y repite 'región':

Para ofrendar nuevas glorias a España
todos a una voz, hermanos venid.
¡Ya en el taller y en el campo resuenan
cantos de amor, himnos de paz!
¡Paso a la Región
que avanza en marcha triunfal!


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que los españoles propiamente dichos de una misma zona usamos la palabra desayuno y almuerzo según criterios poco unificados.

Mi padre, de familia madrileña, siempre llama desayuno a lo de por la mañana recién levantado y desayuno al pinchito de tortilla de media mañana. ¿Quién ha dicho que no se puede desayunar dos veces? Etimológicamente quizá no, pero en una cafetería los "menús" a precio cerrado que te sirven hasta las 12 se llaman desayuno (menús consistentes en una combinación a elegir de, por un lado, café, té, infusiones, chocolate u otra bebida con una variedad de complementos de bollería, sándwiches, bocadillos o pulguitas). Y a eso algunos lo llaman almuerzo sin problemas y todos nos entendemos, aunque, insisto, el bar esté aún con su menú de desayunos. Pese a vivir en el Reino de Valencia, el otro día me dijeron en Hacienda que el funcionario con el que tenía que hablar había salido a desayunar. Eran como las 10:30, o sea almuerzo para algunos, desayuno para otros. Probablemente segundo desayuno para el funcionario.

El aperitivo es el aperitivo, que puede coincidir con el horario de un almuerzo tardío para los que el almuerzo es lo que se toma a media mañana.

Pero es que el almuerzo es para muchos sinónimo de la comida, la hora de comer de toda la vida. 

Todo esto combinado con que hay gente de la misma zona que llama almuerzo al tentempié de media mañana, aunque a veces lo toman a horas más propias del aperitivo.

En resumen: la hora es la clave para saber de qué hablamos. A comer y disfrutar.


----------



## Antartika

Ibermanolo said:


> Por cierto que por lo que sé, los valencianos (de nacionalidad catalana, supongo) tienen unas costumbres muy similares a las de nacionalidad propiamente española en lo que a almuerzos se refiere.


 
Yeeee, no empecemos... Bueno, entiendo que es todo siguiendo el 'juego' (poco útil y bastante polémico por otra parte) de uno de los foreros, así que no te lo tendré en cuenta 

Ya que intervengo, añadiré mi granito de arena. En lo formal (tarjetones de boda, reuniones de corte formal, etc.) se suele usar 'almuerzo' para referirse a la comida de mediodía. En la Comunidad Valenciana, en general (siempre habrá excepciones) se usa _desayuno_ para el alimento que se toma al levantarse, _almuerzo_ para el tentempié de media mañana y _comida_ para mediodía (el plato fuerte, vamos).

Ale, a ver si cumplimos todos la función real del foro, que es ayudar a la persona que tiene la duda sin levantar ampolla entre los foreros por causas absurdas.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí si el tentempié de media mañana consiste en café con leche y tostada se suele llamar desayuno o café, si se trata de algo más consistente pasa a llamarse almuerzo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya dije que todo esto es algo fuera de políticas y sentimientos personales y creo que así se ha tomado. Es sano hacer ejercicios de humor con estos temas tan transcendentalizados (sin razón). Si a alguien he ofendido aquí están mis disculpas. Todos somos cojonudos, cada cual en los suyo, ¡Faltaría más!
En cuanto al hilo del tema, se me había olvidado el *resopón* (que veo que en catalán es casi igual, _resopó_) que también tomamos cuando vamos de copas, al volver a casa de madrugada (calentamos las sobras que hay por la cocina en el microondas).
Reitero mis disculpas y apelo a un sano ejercicio de naciones, regiones, cantones y ¡_viva la madre que nos parió_!


----------



## Popescu

*****************Volviendo al tema por mi nacionalidad española que me corresponde pues si que se llama almuerzo a las 11h y se come a las 2h o 3h de la tarde, yo a las 19h o así meriendo y luego ceno a las 22h.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Argónida said:


> En esta apreciación coincidimos los andaluces en general. Si Litelchau lo confirma, yo diría que incluso los campogibraltareños con aspiraciones a constituirse en novena provincia de la región de nacionalidad propiamente española de Andalucía. Aquí a las 11 se para para desayunar caiga quien caiga.



Confirmo desde el Reino Nazarí de Granada propiamente dicho.

También confirmo que, si se puede, el paro de las once se alarga hasta la una, enlazando con el vinito acompañado de unas lonchas de Jamón de Trevelez y unas aceitunas aliñás como mandan los cánones de este antiguo reino.

A ver, los hermanos del Califato de Córdoba, que den la cara.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Popescu said:


> .....volviendo al tema por mi nacionalidad española que me corresponde pues si que se llama almuerzo a las 11h y se come a las 2h o 3h de la tarde, yo a las 19h o así meriendo y luego ceno a las 22h.


Como yo no soy española, me pareció simpático como manejaron el comentario de Xiao en cuanto a la existencia de "naciones" dentro de la nación española. [retirar alusión a comentario borrado] Al contrario, nos abre los ojos para reconocer que dentro de España existen varias Españas, de acuerdo a la región. Cuando fui la primera vez a España, por allá en los ochentas, yo iba dormida en el autobús cuando entramos en Bilbao. Cuando me desperté me asusté y pregunté que si dónde estábamos. No entendía nada de los anuncios de las tiendas. Me explicaron que estaba en el país Vasco.Yo ignoraba completamente que ellos tienen su propio idioma además del español.
En México también tenemos diferentes dialectos, pero no como "naciones" o grupos separados dentro del país, excepto la península de Yucatán. En los setentas, ellos se consideraban un país separado a México unido por un tratado que expiró hace unos pocos años. Cuando uno iba a la tienda y pedía un café, le preguntaban que si lo quería nacional o importado. El importado era de México. 

A mis alumnos les digo que almorzar se usa en España para comer. Que en México usamos comer. De repente una de mis alumnas me dijo que en estados del centro de México usan almorzar para comer también, así que definitivamente, hay muchos usos y costumbres para nombrar la toma de los alimentos. En Sonora, por la mañana es desayuno, hasta mediodía, de ahí comida hasta la noche y en la noche cena. No nos fijamos que si es la merienda o el tentempié. Ahora que si en la casa del vecino así se usa, no me he dado cuenta. Mi familia es tan extensa, que no necesito fijarme en los vecinos para tener una muestra lo suficientemente grande para poder generalizar.


----------



## Södertjej

Alma Shofner said:


> A mis alumnos les digo que almorzar se usa en España para comer.



Pues ya ves que no necesariamente.


----------



## Agró

*En Navarra* (¿nación? Vete tú a saber):

1 Desayuno/Desayunar (cuando te levantas; allá cada cual)
2 Almuerzo/Almorzar (a medio camino entre el desayuno y la comida, depende de a qué hora te has levantado; algunos, pocos, llaman a esto "amaiketako").
3 Comida/Comer (pues... más bien tarde, raro antes de las dos; cuando era más joven, en casa de mis padres se comía a la una -o no se comía-).
4 Merienda/Merendar (entre la comida y la cena; esto yo ya no lo hago )
5 Cena/Cenar (rato de tele y a dormir)

Y vuelta a empezar, como en el día de la marmota..


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Agró said:


> *En Navarra* (¿nación? Vete tú a saber):
> 
> 1 Desayuno/Desayunar (cuando te levantas; allá cada cual)
> 2 Almuerzo/Almorzar (a medio camino entre el desayuno y la comida, depende de a qué hora te has levantado; algunos, pocos, llaman a esto "amaiketako").
> 3 Comida/Comer (pues... más bien tarde, raro antes de las dos; cuando era más joven, en casa de mis padres se comía a la una -o no se comía-).
> 4 Merienda/Merendar (entre la comida y la cena; esto yo ya no lo hago )
> 5 Cena/Cenar (rato de tele y a dormir)
> 
> Y vuelta a empezar, como en el día de la marmota..



Vamos sumando: 
Almuerzo a la comida a media mañana: Madrid, Murcia, Valencia, Navarra,...
Almuerzo a la comida de, más o menos mediodía: Andalucía, Canarias

Esto igual acaba en empate.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Vamos sumando:
> Almuerzo a la comida a media mañana: Madrid, Murcia, Valencia, Navarra, *Castilla La Mancha*...
> Almuerzo a la comida de, más o menos mediodía: Andalucía, Canarias
> 
> Esto igual acaba en empate.


----------



## Södertjej

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Almuerzo a la comida a media mañana: Madrid, Murcia, Valencia, Navarra,...
> Almuerzo a la comida de, más o menos mediodía: Andalucía, Canarias


Al unir este hilo al anterior se ve que la división que propones no es tan clara.

Teniendo en cuenta que en Madrid la mayor parte de la población actual no es de Madrid, ahí puede estar la diferencia entre los usos de individuo a individuo. Yo trabajé en Madrid en mis épocas de prácticas y jamás oí almuerzo para "bajar a desayunar".

Y también se ha mencionado que almuerzo se usa de manera formal para la comida, no creo que dividirlo en zonas geográficas sea lo más práctico.


----------



## Ynez

Xiao, hoy he estado almorzando con un gallego.  

La verdad es que esta es una palabra curiosa: a mí me suena a cosas de mi abuela, pero es verdad que ahora se puede oír en lenguaje con aire formal (un almuerzo de trabajo). 

A no ser que por el contexto deduzca que se refieren a otra cosa, yo (extremeña) entendería "almuerzo" como "comida".

Aunque la he utilizado al hablar con Xiao, esta palabra no forma parte de mi vocabulario diario.


----------



## pickypuck

Ynez said:


> Xiao, hoy he estado almorzando con un gallego.
> 
> La verdad es que esta es una palabra curiosa: a mí me suena a cosas de mi abuela, pero es verdad que ahora se puede oír en lenguaje con aire formal (un almuerzo de trabajo).
> 
> A no ser que por el contexto deduzca que se refieren a otra cosa, yo (extremeña) entendería "almuerzo" como "comida".
> 
> Aunque la he utilizado al hablar con Xiao, esta palabra no forma parte de mi vocabulario diario.


 
Yo, extremeño, coincido contigo.

Saludos.


----------



## SevenDays

Entonces, en España, a eso de las 5 de la tarde, ¿nadie me invitaría a *tomar once, *un té o café y pan/tostada con mantequilla, jamón, queso, manjar, paté, paltita, etc......?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Galicia, según las zonas _almuerzo_ puede ser, como dije en otro mensaje, _desayuno o comida_. En mi zona (Rías Baixas) y en mi familia *almorzo* es _comida_ como en Portugal, pero está repartido a partes iguales en la zona con el común en Galicia *xantar* (la comida principal y pantagruélica del mediodía) que en Portugal designa la _cena_.
¿Comisteis bien? Supongo que si había un gallego por el medio, sí.


----------



## Agró

SevenDays said:


> Entonces, en España, a eso de las 5 de la tarde, ¿nadie me invitaría a *tomar once, *un té o café y pan/tostada con mantequilla, jamón, queso, manjar, paté, paltita, etc......?



A esa hora, no. Aquí es "merienda":
*once**.* (Del lat. _undĕcim_).
* 1.     * adj. Diez y uno.
* 2.     * adj. *undécimo*      (‖ ordinal). _Número once, año once._ Apl. a los días del mes, u. t. c. s. _El once de octubre_
* 3.     * m. Conjunto de signos con que se representa el número *once.*
* 4.     * m. Equipo de jugadores de fútbol, dicho así por constar de *once* individuos.
*con sus **~** de oveja.*
* 1.     * loc. adv. coloq. desus. Era u. para dar a entender que alguien se entremete en lo que no le toca.
*estar *algo, generalmente la parte del vestido que se lleva mal puesta,* a las **~**.*
* 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Estar ladeado y sin la rectitud que debe.
*hacer, *o* tomar, las **~**.*
* 1.     * locs. verbs. Tomar un refrigerio ligero entre las *once* y las doce de la mañana, o a diferentes horas de la tarde, según los países.


----------



## Södertjej

SevenDays said:


> Entonces, en España, a eso de las 5 de la tarde, ¿nadie me invitaría a *tomar once, *un té o café y pan/tostada con mantequilla, jamón, queso, manjar, paté, paltita, etc......?


¿Once? ¿Paltita? ¿Manjar?

En España merendamos de maravilla. Eso es la merienda, imprescindible sobre todo para los niños.

Teniendo en cuenta que comemos por lo general entre 2 y 3 a las 5 aún estamos de digestión. A eso algunos le llamamos la hora del café. Muchas cafeterías ofrecen un menú merienda, igual que ofrecen un menú para desayuno.

No sé si se ha mencionado que a partir de las 7-8 se puede ir a tomar unas cañas (como el aperitivo, pero antes de la cena) y alguna tapita siempre suele caer.

En España *siempre *es hora de comer algo, sea con el nombre que sea.


----------



## Mamentxu

Södertjej said:


> En España *siempre *es hora de comer algo, sea con el nombre que sea.


 

Je, je. Qué razón tienes.

Yo creo que el tema se aclara indicando la hora, por lo tanto las variaciones en función de la procedencia del hablante no son un problema. Si me dicen "Quedamos a las 11.00 para almorzar", ya sé que iremos a tomar un bocata, un refresco y un café (en el caso de mi padre podría ser una sepia con albóndigas, acompañada con una copita de vino, café y chupito de orujo, los paletas son así). Per si me dicen "Quedamos a las 14.00 para almorzar", será la comida del mediodía.


----------



## piraña utria

NOTA DE MODERACIÓN​
Buenas tardes o noches,

Hemos retirado algunos comentarios que no corresponden al tema de la segunda pregunta, la del amigo portugués.

Les rogamos entonces mantenerse en esa preciso marco, agregando que XiaoRoel caballerosamente en dos ocasiones aclaró el sentido de sus palabras. De manera que les pedimos no tomar el tema --en cuanto sea posible-- por el lado de una controversia entre naciones "intraespañolas" (perdón por el término, no me vayan a dar tanto palo). 

Regresa al ruedo entonces este toro. 

Saludos cordiales,

PU


----------



## Alma Shofner

XiaoRoel said:


> En Galicia, según las zonas _almuerzo_ puede ser, como dije en otro mensaje, _desayuno o comida_. En mi zona (Rías Baixas) y en mi familia *almorzo* es _comida_ como en Portugal, pero está repartido a partes iguales en la zona con el común en Galicia *xantar* (la comida principal y pantagruélica del mediodía) que en Portugal designa la _cena_.
> ¿Comisteis bien? Supongo que si había un gallego por el medio, sí.



Xiao, mi papá solía invitar a sus trabajadores del campo a "chantar" para decir "a comer" (almorzar para algunos.) 
Cuando niña, a veces mi mamá nos llevaba al campo a llevarle su lonche. Mi papá siempre compartía con quien estuviera con él, principalmente sus trabajadores, el tambache de lonche que mi mamá le preparaba. El, les invitaba diciendo: "órale muchachos, vénganse a chantar."  
Yo le preguntaba que si qué era chantar y él me decía que comer. Me decía que así se dice, pero yo no se lo escuché a otras personas. 
También lo leí en el Quijote. Mi papá es ávido lector, más no me lo imagino leyendo el Quijote, aunque a uno de sus hermanos le encanta. Quizá de ahí lo escuchó, mañana le hablo para preguntarle.
Aunque él usa chantar no sólo para la comida de mediodía, sino para comer en general.
Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

XiaoRoel said:


> En Galicia, según las zonas _almuerzo_ puede ser, como dije en otro mensaje, _desayuno o comida_. En mi zona (Rías Baixas) y en mi familia *almorzo* es _comida_ como en Portugal, pero está repartido a partes iguales en la zona con el común en Galicia *xantar* (la comida principal y pantagruélica del mediodía) que en Portugal designa la _cena_.



No estoy tan segura, XiaoRoel.

Yo (andaluza) me casé con un gallego.

Un gallego de pura raza gallega: en el cementerio de su pueblo están enterrados sus antepasados hasta la quinta generación. Su familia, que todavía vive en su lugar de origen (en las Rías Baixas) llama almuerzo al desayuno - aunque uno de levante a las siete de la mañana. 

Siempre me desconcertó esa manera de llamar a lo que para mí era una comida ligera. 

Lo que demuestra que el almuerzo es según qué para según quién, pero la regla geográfica no sirve.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> En mi zona (Rías Baixas) y *en mi familia*


Por eso, estimada Mesalina, especifiqué lo de mi familia, gente, por parte de mi madre, de la "raia" portuguesa (mi madre nació en la casa de la aduana de la frontera de Tui (mi abuelo era del cuerpo de carabineros) y la "chacha" que me crió era de Goián a orillas del Miño, donde hablan un idiolecto (una mina para dialectólogos) que pertenece más al "minhoto" portugués que al gallego común. En la zona de la "raia" (la frontera) las cosas son algo diferentes, Un "saúdo" para tu marido.


----------



## pickypuck

Alma Shofner said:


> Xiao, mi papá solía invitar a sus trabajadores del campo a "chantar" para decir "a comer" (almorzar para algunos.)
> Cuando niña, a veces mi mamá nos llevaba al campo a llevarle su lonche. Mi papá siempre compartía con quien estuviera con él, principalmente sus trabajadores, el tambache de lonche que mi mamá le preparaba. El, les invitaba diciendo: "órale muchachos, vénganse a chantar."
> Yo le preguntaba que si qué era chantar y él me decía que comer. Me decía que así se dice, pero yo no se lo escuché a otras personas.
> También lo leí en el Quijote. Mi papá es ávido lector, más no me lo imagino leyendo el Quijote, aunque a uno de sus hermanos le encanta. Quizá de ahí lo escuchó, mañana le hablo para preguntarle.
> Aunque él usa chantar no sólo para la comida de mediodía, sino para comer en general.
> Saludos


 
Imagino que tendrá que ver con la palabra española "yantar" que recogen los diccionarios. 
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Agró

pickypuck said:


> Imagino que tendrá que ver con la palabra española "yantar" que recogen los diccionarios.
> Un cordial saludo.



Evidentemente, y resulta que *yantar* es, en origen, "desayunar" (según mi diccionario), o "almorzar", (según la etimología del DRAE), jeje.
*yantar**1**.* (Del lat. _ientāre_, almorzar).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí, *yantar *y* xantar* tienen el mismo origen, latín _ientare_ (desayunar, almorzar). 
Sobre Cervantes, no hay que olvidar que sus apellidos son gallegos de pura cepa, como gallego era su origen familiar, lo que explica alguns de sus elecciones en cuestión de vocabulario y de construcción sintáctica.
Tampoco hay que olvidar que México en el s. XVI era _Nueva Galicia_.
Alma, la _pronunciación con che_ de tu padre denuncia que el origen es el _xantar_ gallego, no el _yantar_ castellano. Me ha emocionado el dato, que no conocía- Un saludo para tu padre.



> Del lat. _ientāre_, almorzar).


Otra estupidez de la Irreal (o un bobo pedantismo). La notación de la /a/ larga del latín es una tontería en los verbos de la primera conjugación que siempre la llevan (por eso va ahí el acento). Para los que sabemos latín, es un dato inútil, y para el que no lo sabe, es absolutamente inútil. Hasta muchos se preguntarán qué pinta ahí esa rayita (que los latinos no usaban).


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> Para los que sabemos latín, es un dato inútil, y para el que no lo sabe, es absolutamente inútil. Hasta muchos se preguntarán qué pinta ahí esa rayita (que los latinos no usaban).



Excelente comentario.  Para mí no significa(ba) nada;  más bien me daba la impresión de ser una tilde, en el término de latín.  Por lo que dices, nunca las hubo.


----------



## litelchau

Pues sí. Si lo que se quiere es marcar que la palabra latina es llana o esdrújula, bien se podría optar por el uso de la tilde, con valor fonético, que no gráfico, pues es una convención no tildar la lengua latina.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

XiaoRoel said:


> Por eso, estimada Mesalina, especifiqué lo de mi familia, gente, por parte de mi madre, de la "raia" portuguesa (mi madre nació en la casa de la aduana de la frontera de Tui (mi abuelo era del cuerpo de carabineros) y la "chacha" que me crió era de Goián a orillas del Miño, donde hablan un idiolecto (una mina para dialectólogos) que pertenece más al "minhoto" portugués que al gallego común. En la zona de la "raia" (la frontera) las cosas son algo diferentes, Un "saúdo" para tu marido.



Le saludaré de tu parte .

La familia de mi marido es de Sanxenxo y Combarro - con la excepción de una abuela portuguesa de Povoa de Varzim . 

Hubo un tiempo en que creí que ellos llamaban _almorzo_ al desayuno porque para desayunar tomaban un buen plato de caldo (dejado toda la noche en la _lareira_), completito con chorizo, tocino y mojando pan de _broa_. 

Nada que ver con el desayuno que yo conocía: zumo, café, tostadas. Creí que ahí estaba la diferencia, y no en la hora.

Bicos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo mejor (para mí), amigo Litelchau, es marcar la vocal tónica latín con *negrita*, aprovechando de paso las posibilidades de la tecnología actual en el tratamiento de textos. Yo es lo que hago en mis clases.


----------



## B.P.R.

Si me disculpáis que vuelva al tema de desayuno/almuerzo/comida, quisiera añadir un poco más de leña al fuego 
Yo jamás he usado "almuerzo" para referirme a ninguna comida; de hecho no me suena pedante, sino "extranjero", bien usada por alguien de Latinoamérica, bien por algún nativo angloparlante para referirse a ese bocadillino que se toman a las doce (el _lunch_, vaya). Desconocía que se usase de manera habitual en otras zonas de España.
Ah, antes de que se me olvide: al tentempié de las once yo lo llamo simplemente "la mediamañana", si implica café y tapa en solitario, o "el vermú", si implica caña y tapa con los amigos (éste normalmente los domingos o festivos, de 11-12 a 14-15, y de ahí a comer con la familia ). 

Un saludo,
Belén


----------



## Södertjej

B.P.R. said:


> a ese bocadillino que se toman a las doce (el _lunch_, vaya).


Lunch no es almuerzo en el sentido de aperitivo o bocata de media mañana, sino almuerzo en el sentido de comida (la de las 14:00 en España).


----------



## B.P.R.

Södertjej said:


> Lunch no es almuerzo en el sentido de aperitivo o bocata de media mañana, sino almuerzo en el sentido de comida (la de las 14:00 en España).



Lo sé, sólo quería resaltar que me llama la atención lo poco que comen allí a mitad del día. Lo siento si no me he expresado bien 
Otra manera de llamar a la comida de antes de comer (no me atrevo a llamarla _aperitivo_; _almuerzo_ iría de perlas aquí, por muy raro que me suene ): ir(se) de vinos. Generalmente festivos, se va con los amigos y se acaba comiendo de tapas (conozco esta costumbre de Extremadura, de Cáceres concretamente).


----------



## Södertjej

B.P.R. said:


> Otra manera de llamar a la comida de antes de comer (no me atrevo a llamarla _aperitivo_; _almuerzo_ iría de perlas aquí, por muy raro que me suene ): ir(se) de vinos. Generalmente festivos, se va con los amigos y se acaba comiendo de tapas (conozco esta costumbre de Extremadura, de Cáceres concretamente).


Creo que esa costumbre la hay absolutamente en toda España, tomar el aperitivo, tomar el vermú, irse de cañas o de vinos antes de comer... llámalo equis. Creo que no sería almuerzo si está muy cercano a la hora de la comida (la comida principal a mitad del día o lo que otros llamamos almuerzo).


----------



## B.P.R.

Me refería al nombre. Se podría considerar una parte más de la comida supongo.


----------



## Arpin

Al contrario que mis paisanos del cantón de Extremadura (España) , Ynez y Pickypuck, opino que el almuerzo es la ingesta que hacemos sobre las 10-11 de la mañana.

Recuerdo que en mi comarca, de vida principalmente rural, desayunábamos a las 6-7 de la mañana, a las 3-4 horas descansábamos para almorzar o tomar "el muerdo o bocao", y después, a las 2-3 de la tarde tomábamos la comida.

Creo que la definición/concepto que se tenía antiguamente de almuerzo es la de comida que va después del desayuno.

Supongo que por cambios de forma de vida, (retraso a la hora de comenzar a trabajar, tiempo de parada, etc), la comida que iba después del desayuno (almuerzo) coincide con la comida de las 2-3 de la tarde. Realmente, se suele tomar un café y poco más sobre las 10-11 de la mañana. 

Por Madrid, en cambio, se suele generalizar con almuerzo a la hora de la comida.


----------



## Patri1

NUEVA PREGUNTA (EXPRESIÓN "SEGUNDO DESAYUNO"
EN ESPAÑA)​ 
¿Me podríais aclarar la cuestion de los nombres de las comidas a lo largo del dia en Espana? Me refiero a la expresion del "*segundo desayuno" *Es la traduccion literaria del polaco pero no sé si suena natural en español y si lo puedo nombrar de esta forma. ¿En este contexto se utiliza en Espana la expresion "segundo desayuno"?

Ya se que:
*desayuno* - es la comida por la mañana
*comida/almuerzo - *es la comida por la tarde (la mas abundante normalmente) 14:00-16:00
*merienda - *es algo ligero que se come entre la comida y la cena, (sobre las 18:00)
*cena - *que se come por la noche a veces muy tarde

La pregunta es que si funciona en habla corriente en España el fenómeno y la expresión de "segundo desayuno" y si no, como se denomina en España ese tipo de comida ligera que todavía no es la "comida" pero ya se la come un tiempo depués del primer desayuno. ¿Puede ser "lunch"? Ya que tampoco estoy segura si esta palabra inglesa funciona también en español y si no se refiere más bien a la "comida/almuerzo".

Gracias


----------



## Prima Facie

Personalmente no la he oído. Supongo que "segundo desayuno" es el almuerzo.

Lo que sí he oído es lo de "resopón", aunque creo que es más propio de la Comunidad Autónoma en donde resido. HAbida cuenta que el "sopar" es la cena, "resopón" es la re-cena, por ejemplo, cuando sales de fiesta y llegas a casa de madrugada, haces un resopón.

En definitiva, que me voy por los _cedros_ de Úbeda (que diría una amiga mía), lo que buscas es "almuerzo". El almuerzo está entre el desayuno y la comida fuerte del día. No es lo mismo "almuerzo" que "comida"

saludos


----------



## Anemoah

El RAE da como sinónimos almuerzo y comida. De hecho, mucha gente los utiliza indistantemente.

Puede que "segundo desayuno" se refiera a la "media mañana", que se toma sobre las 12 del medio dia, y es algo ligero como un bocadillo o una pieza de fruta.


----------



## Patri1

Puede que "segundo desayuno" se refiera a la "media mañana", que se toma sobre las 12 del medio dia, y es algo ligero como un bocadillo o una pieza de fruta.[/QUOTE]



Sí, sí, de eso se trata pero no sé como traducirlo al español para que no suene artificial...


----------



## jmx

Lo que dice la gente es "el bocadillo de media mañana" o expresiones parecidas, pero también hay quien lo llama "desayuno", así, a secas. Lo de "segundo desayuno" no lo había oído. Por otro lado, la palabra "almuerzo" es conflictiva, como puedes comprobar en este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=831832


----------



## NanaMadrid

Yo le llamaría tamién merienda. Para distinguir ambas meriendas les llamaría merienda de la mañana y merienda de la tarde.

Almuerzo ya no se utiliza en España para referirse a la comida de mediodía (al menos en Madrid). Si ahora dices almuerzo te refieres a la comida de las 2 ó 3 de la tarde.

Mira lo que acabo de encontrar:  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merienda


----------



## Popescu

Almorzar le viene de película, pero por que en Andalucía signifique la comida, lo entenderan igual, ¿no?.

Podrías decir "tentempié del mediodía", merienda nunca lo he oído y es todavía mas lioso.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Popescu said:


> Almorzar le viene de película, pero por que en Andalucía signifique la comida, lo entenderan igual, ¿no?.
> 
> Podrías decir "tentempié del mediodía", merienda nunca lo he oído y es todavía mas lioso.


 

Yo no usaría almuerzo porque no sólo es que en Andalucía o Canarias sea la comida del mediodía, sino que también se usa de modo formal, en prensa por ejemplo, como comida de mediodía

Un tentempié de media mañana sería para mí una buena opción.


----------



## Södertjej

Yo nunca he visto que las meriendas se tomen por las mañanas. Un tentempié es siempre una palabra socorrida y correcta.
(**********).
 Interesa el contexto. En una oficina, por ejemplo, la gente dice que "baja a desayunar" al bar de la esquina. Y son las 11 de la mañana. En otros sitios, para eso mismo dicen que "bajan a almorzar".

Las cafeterias ofrecen menús de desayuno, dulces y salados, hasta las 12 aproximadamente. Y es que si es el primero o el segundo, no es relevante.


----------



## Serkros

Yo soy andaluz y no he escuchado decir almuerzo para la comida de media mañana en mi vida. Es otro desayuno, aunque ya hayas desayunado a la mañana, pero más consistente, o un tentempié, un picoteo, un aperitivo.
Es bueno aclarar que al menos en España no de suele desayunar algo consistente como en otros países y por eso se vuelve a comer entre el desayuno y la comida.
El almuerzo es la comida principal del dia pero siempre la hemos llamado comida (entre las 14-15), aunque nadie se va a estrañar si se dice almuerzo. Lo más común en Andalucía es comida.
Merienda es a media tarde (normalmente café y algo dulce)
Por la noche es cenar. 
Se puede usar comer con TODO, no obstante, siempre que se especifique el momento del día, ya que comer sin más información, es la comida de las (14-15).


----------



## Doraemon-

Por aquí en cambio es completamente universal, todo el mundo lo dice así y solo así.
El problema es que en España ha habido un desfase en las comidas, y en general en todos los horarios, con el resto de países, coincidiendo con la posguerra, el éxodo rural a las ciudades y nuevas rutinas, etc. Antes se comía (=almorzaba) a mediodía, como en casi cualquier país. La comida se retrasó a las 14:00 más o menos, y entre el desayuno y esta comida apareció otra; o bien se puede ver como que el almuerzo se mantuvo aunque algo más ligero y apareció la comida de las 2. Esto en cada lugar ha llevado a un vocabulario distinto.
Por aquí es clarísimamente así, hay 5 comidas cada una con su nombre: desayuno, almuerzo, comida, merienda, cena. Pero en otros sitios (como el tuyo) no es así, y se habla de un "segundo desayuno" mientras la palabra almuerzo no se usa, o se usa poco. Para mí la comida a esa hora siempre ha sido el almuerzo, siempre se ha almorzado a esa hora (y de forma relativamente ligera, en el mundo rural), pero bueno, bien: en cada sitio es de una manera. La RAE acepta ambas.
En realidad "almuerzo" significa "el mordisco", cosa que encaja bastante bien con el "segundo desayuno" (que sería etimológicamente incoherente, si ya has comido algo no estás en ayunas y no desayunas), pero bueno, los usos mandan.


----------



## Serkros

Quizá haya que tener en cuenta las peculiaridades españolas. Como por ejemplo que aquí a las 12, no es mediodía solar. Aquí el mediodía es una hora más tarde porque no tenemos la hora que nos corresponde.
Me surge una pregunta de aquí. ¿Vosotros no decís mediodía aunque ya sean las 15:00 si aún no habéis comido? Es decir, yo pregunto: ¿Qué vamos comer esta mediodía? Y para mí es claro que me refiero a la principal.
Lo de segundo desayuno no es tal cuál. Nunca oí llamarlo así. Sino desayuno. Lo que quiero decir es que si desayunas sobre las 10-11, probablemente ya hayas desayunado algo a la mañana temprano, aunque haya sido el café bebido. Esto depende del trabajo de cada uno, aunque para todos debe haber descanso de unos 30 min. (Bueno, el caso de funcionarios y médicos se amplia a voluntad)


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí, cierto; se le llama "desayuno" por segunda vez, era por diferenciarlo del otro, debería haberlo dejado fuera de las comillas. Realmente ya no dejas de estar en ayunas, a las 10-11, pero vamos, las etimologías y los usos no siempre coinciden al 100%. Yo tengo interiorizado que el desayuno es la primera comida del día, únicamente, nunca la segunda, y eso sería el almuerzo, pero vamos, como decía los usos mandan, y nada que objetar a como lo dicen en tu zona.

Respecto a las horas, en otros países sí se refieren con "mediodía" a las 12 de reloj, aunque no coincida con el uso solar (el _noon _inglés y el _midi _francés significan exactamente las 12 de reloj, incluso para decir la hora; en Francia se dice "midi et demi" para las 12:30, por ejemplo). En España con nuestro lío de horarios es un periodo indefinido, como puede ser "mañana" o "tarde", no un momento concreto. De 13 a 16, más o menos. A las 15:00 para mí, cuando voy a comer (y en general), sí, es mediodía. En América me imagino que será distinto.


----------

